# Ridgid TS2400LS table saw I can't do without.



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

I guess I better start cleaning out the dust that isn't there at the end of the day in my Delta Contractor's tablesaw.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

My TS2400LS has been a great machine for almost 3 years.

I see yours is blue with 4 wheels . . . mine was orange and had two wheels. yours looks much nicer.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

My jointer bed is bigger then that car .


----------



## scrollworkman (Jan 11, 2009)

The car can transport the Ridgid TS 2400 LS and average 45 mpg . That was the reason for posting the photo of our tool hauler.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

I just looked at a photo of the TS 2400. That looks like a very Smart tool hauler but I do not see how the TS 2400 can fit inside


----------



## scrollworkman (Jan 11, 2009)

The stand has to be removed and placed in the passenger seat and the saw lays in the luggage area with room to spare.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Its amazingwhat can be fit in a car. Amateur woodworking doesn't have to requirea pickup truck. I can fit a decent sized stack of 9 ft boards in my civic. If I'm willing to cut a plywood sheet, I think I could fit 2×8 ft sheets.

On a side note, I've got the same saw and it was a huge step up from my craftsman contractors saw ($150 new). Someday I'll have a nice 5 hp model, but for the next 30 years, I'll just keep dreaming.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hokie, you bought a Craftsman Contractor's saw for $150 new ? Are you sure thats what it is ? and not a benchtop saw ? I can't believe how many people say they have a Contractors saw when they have a benchtop saw or a jobsite saw, it absolutely amazes me.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Woodchuck:

Is it the car or the saw that needs new brushes? Jus kiddin.

Seriously, I think one is ahead of the game by purchasing stationary power tools powered with induction type electric motors.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Woodchuck,
I think you've got me. I think I have a benchtop. I was under the impression anything that is not a cabinet saw was a contractor saw (mobile stand meant to be hauled to different locations). Thanks for the correction. I guess both my saws fall under the benchtop model, but the ridgid is WAY nicer.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hokie, I think the RIDGID TS 2400 LS a portable Jobsite saw. Your old saw, the Craftsman, was probably a Benchtop. I know it might all get a bit confusing because before the DeWalt and Bosch portable jobsite saws came out, Contractor's saws were used alot on jobsites. But there are some pretty big differences between a Jobsite saw and a Contractor's saw. And to confuse us even more, Rockwell in their early years use to make a Builders saws, which is now what is known today as a Contractor's saw. So now we go from Benchtop saw, to Jobsite saw, to Contractor's saw, to Hybrid saw ( which there are several variations of ), an then to Cabinet saw.


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

is that a picture of the replacement motor ridgid sent you?


----------



## recon (Jan 23, 2009)

I also have the Rigid TS 2400 the orange one. I like it but I do have a problem with it burning the wood & also I don't like the fact that it doesn't have a splitter.

Chuck


----------



## NeoDon (Jan 27, 2009)

I also have the Rigid TS 2400 LS , so far so good , only had it for about 4 months now.
So time will tell. Mine is the orange flavor. Yum, plus with Vitamin C.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

To 8Iowa's point, one of the advantages of heavier, stationary equipment is induction vs. universal motors. Heavy, quiet, long-lasting, no brushes. Of course, the motor on my Jet contractor saw weighs almost as much as my entire Craftsman job-site saw, so it's a tradeoff.

Maybe your Ridigid's wore out after not a lot of use, but brushes wear out on every universal motor. One issue with Ridgid seems to be lack of inventory on replacement parts in general. I have their 4330 planer, and it's a nightmare finding replacement blades. The Ridgid site is alway out of stock, and they're going for 1.5 - 2 times retail on Ebay.


----------



## thequietscotsman (Apr 2, 2009)

had it for over a year now and i cant live without it


----------



## JPKnapp (May 27, 2009)

This saw has been great for me, but I don't build to sell. I build for hobby, house, and homies. For someone who has to tear down and set up his shop the 3rd car garage every weekend, its perfect. I wish it had a riving knife and if anyone knows of an aftermarket attachment, please let me know.


----------

